# grain tower



## oldscrote (Aug 14, 2014)

Anybody looking to move to Kent?

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property...8;jsessionid=3D93133384683A2DE98461F734495429


----------



## Big C (Aug 15, 2014)

Blimey! Up for grabs (kind of)

Who's in? 

I can do the wiring.


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 8, 2014)

It's been sold

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ed-fort-on-the-thames-for-400000-9780473.html

a few pictures and the dread artists impression of what the poor thing could look like

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...andoned-fort-on-the-river-thames-9668242.html


----------



## tumble112 (Oct 8, 2014)

That is an awe inspiring building, what a home that would be! What an address too.


----------

